# Washington Metro Refused to Operate in Neighborhood



## Caesar La Rock (Aug 27, 2015)

What is everyone's opinion about this? I think WMATA was right for removing bus service in this area, especially since the incidents have happened on many occasions, but the incident mentioned was the straw that broke the camal's back as they say.

http://dailycaller.com/2015/08/26/violence-is-so-bad-in-this-dc-neighborhood-bus-drivers-just-stopped-going-there/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2015)

Political Doubletalk BS!

The Drivers should refuse to drive this Route, and if forced to, catch the "Blue Flu" like cops do, if the Metro Police and all the so called Political Leaders don't put Armed Police on each bus that runs through this Kill Zone!

Shoot to Kill orders to the Police would also be appropriate, the old Chicago way that worked when Boss Daley ran the "Windy City"! ( its a Mess Now!!!)

I used to live in Washington when it was out of control and extremely dangerous during the crack and Drug wars. People quit riding the Metro to RFK Stadium ( the Racial Slur NFL Team Left)and out to Landover to see the old NBA Bullets(now the Wizards because of all the shootings in DC) because people were getting robbed and shot @ night.

Washington has really gentrified in the past 20 years, even the Capitol Hill area was dangerous, a US Senator was shot and several Congressperson were mugged! The President was Shocked! Shocked to find out that Drugs were being sold in Lafayette Square!

SE Washington and Annacostia, across the River was the Slums and like a War Zone! Sounds like it still is if this is happening in that area!

I'd suggest we not ride any of the Busess thru this area during the Gathering!!


----------



## railiner (Aug 27, 2015)

If the City cannot guarantee the safety of the driver's and the passenger's, then yes....they should stop running thru the affected area.

The article said the people were outraged over this? How about them being outraged that such behaviour goes on in their area? Let them get that straight, before they get service restored. :angry2:


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree with both points, it's really ridiculous the drivers are forced to be put into that position. WMATA should not have restored service either, until everyone in that neighborhood cleans up their act.


----------



## Kat314159 (Aug 27, 2015)

If the area isn't safe then don't send a bus driver and passengers into it. Yes it will disrupt some hardworking people with 2nd/3rd shift jobs and that stinks but nighttime bus service or any bus service for that matter is a priveldge based on ridership. I don't think anyone was outraged here when our Metro rerouted busses around looters and arsonists in Ferguson last year! If bus passengers don't feel safe or get shot/stabbed they won't patronize the bus.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2015)

We're not talking about Mogadishu here, the area is safe.


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 28, 2015)

Without a doubt bus drivers have a right to be safe while at work. There should be no question about that.

But flat out cancelling bus service in one area is a bad, knee-jerk reaction and one that brings up some serious social inequity issues. This is also likely a neighborhood where more people count on buses to get them to work, school and to take them where they need to go. Cancelling bus service forces people to resort to more expensive alternatives, they likely can't afford, if they can get them to show up.

The answer is WMATA needs to work with law enforcement to find a way to keep drivers safe while on that route... and thankfully it seems like that what's being done after public outcry.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 28, 2015)

San Francisco took the #7 bus (and its overhead wires) off Haight Street for a number of years when Haight got to be really bad, and didn't move it back until the area started improving. This was in the '70s and '80's IIRC.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 28, 2015)

Yep, there's countless examples of transportation agencies cancelling Commuter Routes all over!

Now, all of a sudden there's this surge in interest for street cars,subways, trolleys, light rail and even increased Amtrak Service!

We had it all before up into the 50s when Automobiles, Highways and Airplanes became all the rage!

So thinking that if can't or shouldn't happen in your city or hood is faulty thinking!


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 31, 2015)

Part of the issue here is that this section of the route (on Elvans Street) is a narrow side street that leads to a cul-de-sac, which makes buses a bit more vulnerable since they have to make a cumbersome U-turn. It's perhaps not the best location for a bus route anyhow. That said, the detour was short-lived, and while it probably inconvenienced some riders, I doubt anyone had to miss work, etc, because of it. They could simply walk to the end of the block and catch the bus on the main street through the area. Granted, that might not be a safe walk at that hour of the night.


----------

